# México city, multifacetic capital



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

I have fond memories of my trip to Mexico City many years ago it was almost surreal when I first got a glimpse of the building lining the Paseo de la Reforma.Great pics


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

*Dia de muertos*

^^ Thanks for your coment Caravaggio XD


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Very nice shots!!! Keep them coming.


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

*Dia de muertos 2*


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

^^ ^^ ^^
Very nice shot. Surreal that is.


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

hehehe yes, surreal as many things in México city


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

*Dia de muertos 3*


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

haha nice shots!


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope you have many more pictures to share, for they are amazing.

 I'm so sad it's been over a year since my last visit to the Great Capital!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice shots!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

The Museum of Art shot is amazing.


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

roberto0qs, Assemblage23, tonyssa & DeNeza401... thanks to all of you for your coments :cheers:


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## monicaco (Apr 7, 2005)

Sweet as!!!, more please


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

toto_df said:


>


Wow! I just love Mexico City! If only I could be that bench for a moment!


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

I like what i see. Lovely vibrant city.


----------



## AlukarD359 (May 6, 2008)

buenas fotos:applause:


ya no vas a poner más?


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ Gracias por sus comentarios, aqui unas fotos mas


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

Lonora Carrington's Fisher King


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

Great Job Toto! MXC looks very interesting!


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ thanks Bon! i'm glad you like the pics


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice photos ..... but as usual on SSC (but it seems to be worst with latin american forumers) they don't show us _anything_ about what the actual city is like. Oh well, now Mexico city is on google street view so people can see for themselves that these pics represent very little of the city .


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Eklips, I invite you to check my page of "Visit México through pictures" and you will see the real country and its people.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Yep these pics represents just a little portion of Mexico City. (Otherwise I dont understand how a set of 30 pics could represent a meagolpolis of almost 20million).......

This thread seems to show some artwork made by toto. Its not a documental about Mex City. So I gave him the credit for those great pics.

Thanks god we have google street view available....Ive been watching the city and must say it looks very nice overall and yep the city is full of good surprises even on google....what else can we ask for?


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ thaks Isak, you said it better than i could 

eklips, if you dont like or trust in what you see, you dont have to enter to this thread, cheers


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

I don't believe either one of you above is quite understanding what eklips is referring to. So anyhow, I like fisher king type of scultures scattered throughtout the city! Kudos TO2


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

toto_df said:


> ^^ thaks Isak, you said it better than i could
> 
> eklips, if you dont like or trust in what you see, you dont have to enter to this thread, cheers



Youre welcome Toto...keep your artwork comming dude...:hi:


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice pics. I don't understand why people always complain about just anything. In spite of anybody guess Mexico City receives more international tourist than any other Latin America capital. .... and no 50 pictures are not enough to show an entire city, just to show a glimpse of what it looks like.


----------



## Oprichnik (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow very nice pics! keep going! :applause:


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ thaks for your coments guys:hi:


----------



## toto_df (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## julianpan (Jan 16, 2008)

wow, i love Mexico City


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

toto_df said:


>


I love this pic....im going to steal this one for my private collection  

scuza toto!! lol.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

DeNeza401 said:


> Nice pics. I don't understand why people always complain about just anything. In spite of anybody guess Mexico City receives more international tourist than any other Latin America capital. .... and no 50 pictures are not enough to show an entire city, just to show a glimpse of what it looks like.


^ You seem to be over reacting to a non-existing scenario. Besides we are all aware that forums are open to general public to give either two thumbs up or a negative critique. There's no second guessing as to what the next forumer will spill out, so all you do is take it with a grain of salt. 

Therefore, when you have a negative comment it tends to be pure hating and whatnot... It simply never fails! :lol:

FYI, just don't go on stealing other forumers pix.. :|


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^ You seem to be over reacting to a non-existing scenario. *Besides we are all aware that forums are open to general public to give either two thumbs up or a negative critique*. There's no second guessing as to what the next forumer will spill out, so all you do is take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Therefore, when you have a negative comment it tends to be pure hating and whatnot... It simply never fails! :lol:
> 
> FYI, just don't go on stealing other forumers pix.. :|


^^ ^^
I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. You said it right but I'm not hating and no my comment is no negative whatsoever. I just expressed a fact (Mexico City is by far the most visited capital in Latin America). Is that ''hating" I doubt it. And believe me I'm not using a retoric tone. Peace.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Moving along........ Any update????


----------

